# Conflict under Hardened kernel and VMWare Server

## d3x73r

I'm trying to merge my server to Hardened sources.

The problem is that last time I tried to merge, my VMWare Server could not load Virtual Machines ans loops to restart the system indefinitely.

Does anyone know about any issue ralated to this?

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

what version of the sys-kernel/hardened-sources are you using ? Do you use the predefined grsecurity level called "virtualization" ?

----------

## d3x73r

I did my tests with linux-2.6.34-hardened-r6 once.

I didn't realize that I should this grsecurity level. This is a kernel configuration?

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> what version of the sys-kernel/hardened-sources are you using ? Do you use the predefined grsecurity level called "virtualization" ?

 

----------

## Yuu

Hi,

Yes, it's in the kernel configuration. And as far as I remember, it's on the hardened-sources since >= 2.6.37 :

```
Security options --->

  Grsecurity --->

    [*] Grsecurity

    Security Level (Hardened Gentoo [virtualization]) --->
```

It basically turns off KERNEXEC and UDEREF along with a few others; also, maybe you should check your logs (/var/log/messages & others) for errors before your system reboots.

----------

## anton_kg

This is my biggest problem with hardened kernel so far. There is an open bug report, see the link bellow:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382793

and there is no known solution for that. Have you found any workarounds?

----------

## Hu

You could use a hypervisor that plays well with hardened, such as KVM.  Additionally, KVM has some support for nested virtualization, which may enable you to perform the debugging suggested by PaX team.

----------

